# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Tour du lịch Sapa - Cát Cát - Hàm Rồng 3đ2n giá rẻ

## lenhan

*HÀ NỘI - CÁT CÁT - HÀM RỒNG (2 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM)

Khởi hành : hàng ngày

*
_Sa Pa (Lào Cai) là thị trấn nghỉ mát thuộc tỉnh Lào Cai ở độ cao 1600 m so với mặt biển, có khí hậu ôn đới, nhiệt độ trung bình từ 15 đến 18 độ C, quanh năm mát mẻ, mùa đông có tuyết nhẹ. Từ những năm đầu thế kỷ người Pháp đã tìm thấy sức hấp dẫn của Sa Pa về cảnh quan, khí hậu và nguồn nước.... vì thế du khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của kiến trúc Pháp của hơn 200 biệt thự nghỉ má. Sa Pa, một địa danh nguyên sơ với làng bản của các dân tộc ít người như H’Mông, Dao, Tày, Xá Phó... với Thác Bạc, cổng Trời, cầu Mây, hang Gió, núi Hàm Rồng... xứng đáng là một nơi dành cho những ai yêu thích thiên nhiên muốn tìm hiểu phong tục tập quán của người dân miền núi.

_*GIÁ TOUR

Khách sạn 2 sao ( mức ăn 70.000)+ vé tàu( ngồi mềm, khoang 6, khoang 4):
- Vé tàu ngồi mềm: 1.350.000 VNĐ
- Vé tàu Khoang 6: 1.850.000 VNĐ
- Vé tàu khoang 4: 2.150.000 VNĐ

Khách sạn 3 sao( mức ăn 120.000)+ vé tàu:
- Vé tàu ngồi mềm: 1.700.000 VNĐ
- Vé tàu khoang 6: 2.150.000 VNĐ
- Vé tàu khoang 4: 2.500.00 VNĐ
Chương trình: 

Đêm 1: Hà nội - Lào Cai

19h30: Hướng dẫn viên có mặt tại ga B (Trần Quý Cáp) để đưa Quý khách lên tàu SP khởi hành đi Lào Cai . Quý khách nghỉ đêm trên tàu. 

Ngày 1: Lào Cai – Sapa (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)

Tới Sapa, Quý khách ăn sáng.
Sau đó, Quý khách tham quan Bản Cát Cát của người H’mông, Thác thuỷ điện được người Pháp xây dựng năm 1925. Quý khách sẽ thấy vô cùng thú vị khi được thấy va tìm hiểu cuộc sống của người H’Mông nơi đây với những phong tục khác lạ.
11h30: Ăn trưa tại khách sạn.
Chiều: Quý khách tự do tham quan thị trấn như Nhà Thờ Đá, Hồ SaPa hoặc có thể thuê xe máy đi tham các điểm xa như Lao Chải , Tả Van, Thung lũng Mường Hoa, chụp ảnh và chiêm ngưỡng núi Fansipan từ xa.
Đặc biệt vào tối thứ bảy Quý khách có thể tham dự phiên Chợ Tình của người Dao Đỏ – một trong những nét văn hoá đặc sắc của các dân tộc vùng cao phía bắc Việt Nam.
Ăn tối, nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

Ngày 2: Sapa – Lào Cai (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)

Ăn sáng, quý khách cùng với Hướng dẫn viên chinh phục núi Hàm Rồng - ngắm cảnh thành phố SaPa trong sương sớm, thăm tháp truyền hình rồi xuống vườn Lê, vườn Táo Mèo, thăm vườn Lan 1, vườn Lan 2, cổng trời. 
Ăn trưa.
Chiều: Quý khach tự do tham quan mua sắm và chụp ảnh Ăn tối tại Lào Cai.
19h30: Quý khách ra ga lên tàu về lại Hà Nội – tàu SP khởi hành lúc 20h15 về Hà Nội. Ngủ đêm trên tàu. 

Ngày 3: Lào Cai - Hà Nội

05h00: Tàu về tới ga Hà Nội, chia tay Quý khách .Kết thúc chương trình

Gía bao gồm:

- Khách sạn trung tâm, tiêu chuẩn 2 sao.
- Ăn các bữa theo chương trình ( mức ăn 4 chính, 2 phụ)
- Xe ô tô đưa đón theo chương trình
- Hướng dẫn viên nhiệt tình, chuyên nghiệp, đưa đón đoàn theo chương trình
- Bảo hiểm du lịch suốt tuyến
- Vé thắng cảnh tại Sapa 

Báo giá không bao gồm: 

- Thuế VAT, chi phí cá nhân, giặt ủi, điện thoại, thức uống ngoài chương trình,
- Nếu Quý khách đi Hà Khẩu + 200,000đ / khách
- Phòng đơn

Lưu ý

-Trẻ em dưới 05 tuổi: miến phí vé dịch vụ (ăn chung, ngủ chung với bố mẹ)
-Trẻ em 6 - 10 tuổi tính 75% giá tour người lớn (ăn riêng, ngủ chung với bố mẹ)
-Trẻ em từ 11 tuổi trở lên: 100% giá tour như người lớn.
-Nếu đi Hà Khẩu – Trung quốc quý khách chuẩn bị 04 ảnh 4x6 & photo chứng minh thư nhân dân để làm giấy thông hành( 200.000 vnd/ khách)
-Khách nước ngoài nộp hộ chiếu trước 07 ngày làm việc,

THỰC ĐƠN THAM KHẢO:

Menu 1
Gà bản hấp nấm
Nai nướng bản địa
Ngồng xu hào luộc
Rau SaPa xào tỏi
Ngô chiên giòn
Canh “tai chua” với thịt
Đậu phụ sốt
Cơm trắng
Hoa quả Sapa

Menu 2
Lợn bản xào hành nấm Sapa
Gà đen hấp lá chanh
Khoai lang chiên tẩm bột
Quả su su luộc
Cải mèo xào thịt hun khói
Canh đậu Hà Lan với thịt
Mắm tép
Cơm trắng
Hoa quả Sapa





MỌI CHI TIẾT VUI LÒNG LIÊN HỆ:

Mrs. Nhàn
Mobile: 0975130889

THANG LONG HOLIDAY
Hotline: 0977 535 669
Email: contact@thanglongholiday.com
Văn phòng Hà Nội 1: 
59 Lý Thái Tổ, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội
Tel: 04.6284175 8* Hotline: 0977535669
Email: contact@thanglongholiday.com
Văn phòng Hà Nội 2:
Tầng 11, tòa nhà 282 Lĩnh Nam, Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội
Tel: 04 62841786 * Hotline: 0974549690
Email: contact@thanglongholiday.com
Văn phòng Hạ Long:
Tổ 18 – khu 4 – Đảo Tuần Châu – Hạ Long – Quảng Ninh
Tel: 033351561 * Hotline: 095542806
Email: contact@thanglongholiday.com

Website: http://tourgiasoc.com/
www:thanglongholiday.com*

----------


## lenhan

Bản Cát Cát

----------


## lenhan

Tour du lịch Sapa giá rẻ hấp dẫn

----------


## lenhan

Con người ở Sapa

----------


## lenhan

Tour du lịch Sapa khởi hành hàng ngày

----------


## lenhan

Một góc sapa

----------


## lenhan

sapa vào xuân

----------


## lenhan

cảnh vật sapa

----------


## lenhan

Du lịch sapa - một hành trình hấp dẫn

----------


## lenhan

Nhà Thờ đá cổ

----------


## lenhan

Ẩm thực sapa

----------


## lenhan

Cảnh đẹp Sapa

----------


## lenhan

Sapa - Cát Cát - Hàm Rồng

----------


## lenhan

Sapa - thành phố trong sương

----------


## lenhan

Sapa nhiều nét đặc sắc, thu hút du khách trong và ngoài nước

----------


## lenhan

*Kiêng kị khi vào bản Sapa*
Ngôi nhà của dân bản, gian giữa là nơi thờ cúng, khách không được phép ngồi. Vào thăm nhà phải theo sự chỉ dẫn của gia chủ. Phong tục người Mông, ghế đầu bàn dành cho cha mẹ, dù cho cha mẹ đã đi gặp tiên tổ, khách không được ngồi vào chiếc ghế thiêng liêng đó.

Sapa nằm ở phía Tây Bắc Tổ quốc, một huyện miền núi thuộc tỉnh Lào Cai. Gần đây, du khách, đặc biệt giới trẻ (cả tây lẫn ta) lại rất thích loại hình trekking, đi theo vết xe bò, len lỏi qua các đồi nương, suối khe, ruộng bậc thang để vào các bản xa xôi của đồng bào các dân tộc anh em.

Đặt chân vào bản Cát Cát, Tả Phìn, Tả Van của người Mông đen hay người Dao đỏ nhưng nếu bản đang bận cúng thần hay đuổi tà ma, họ không muốn cho người lạ tham dự. Lúc đó trước cổng bản thường có một chùm lá xanh treo trên cây cột cao dựng nơi trang trọng để ai cũng nhìn thấy được mà tránh không vào.

Đi lại trong bản không cười đùa huyên náo như ngoài vườn hoa, công viên mà phải từ tốn, lịch lãm, tôn trọng cảnh quan tĩnh lặng vốn có của bản làng. Với các cháu nhỏ, dù yêu trẻ đến đâu cũng không xoa đầu chúng. Đồng bào cho rằng xoa đầu, hôn đầu trẻ làm chúng hoảng sợ, trẻ dễ bị đau ốm sài đẹn.

Trong bản thường có một khu vực chung thờ cúng rất linh thiêng: một khu rừng cấm, một gốc cây cổ thụ xum xuê cành lá nhiều năm tuổi, một hòn đá kỳ vĩ thờ thần thánh. Đó thường là nơi sạch, đẹp, mát mẻ, song du khách chớ đến đó dừng chân ngồi nghỉ ngơi, tâm tình, ăn uống, nằm ngả ngốn, vứt rác bừa bãi. Tối kỵ là không huýt sáo khi dạo chơi ngắm cảnh bản. Bà con cho rằng âm thanh tiếng huýt sáo là gọi ma quỷ về bản.

Ngôi nhà của dân bản, gian giữa là nơi thờ cúng, khách không được phép ngồi ở đấy. Vào thăm nhà phải theo sự chỉ dẫn của gia chủ. Phong tục người Mông, ghế đầu bàn dành cho cha mẹ, dù cho cha mẹ đã đi gặp tiên tổ, khách không được ngồi vào chiếc ghế thiêng liêng đó.

Nhà người Mông xây dựng có cây cột to chôn sâu xuống đất, đụng cao đến nóc nhà, các cột khác nhỏ hơn. Cột đều kê trên mặt đất, cột cao nhất gọi là cột cái, nơi con ma trú ngụ, du khách không treo quần áo, ngồi dựa lưng vào cây cột “linh hồn” đó. Khách ngồi uống rượu cần, giao lưu, chuyện trò cùng gia chủ không được vừa nói, vừa chỉ trỏ ngón tay ra phía trước. Người Mông cho rằng hành vi đó là bày tỏ thái độ không bằng lòng hoặc coi thường người tiếp chuyện.

Ngoài ra, khi gia chủ mời uống nước, uống rượu, nếu khước từ thì khách nên có lời nói khéo léo để chủ nhà hiểu, thông cảm, chớ úp bát xuống bàn, chỉ thầy cúng mới được phép làm như vậy để đuổi tà ma.

Trang phục mặc vào thăm bản không mặc loại lanh trắng chưa nhuộm, đó là màu sắc của tang lễ. Du khách đến với Sapa đừng quên tắm nước suối được pha nhiều vị lá cây của người Dao đỏ sẽ làm cho nước da săn chắc, khỏe khoắn và thưởng thức thắng cố bốc khói nghi ngút bên bếp lửa hồng, uống rượu ngô với thịt thú rừng nướng ngào ngạt thơm phúc.

----------


## lenhan

Cảnh đẹp sapa

----------


## lenhan

Núi Hàm Rồng

----------


## lenhan

Tour du lịch sapa - Cát Cát - Hàm Rồng hấp dẫn

----------


## lenhan

Du lịch sapa

----------


## lenhan

Tour giá cực sốc

----------


## lenhan

*Chợ Tình sapa*

Phần lớn các dân tộc nhưMông, Dao, Tày, Giay...cu trú tại Sa pa đều sống theo thung lũng Mường Hoa, nơi mà con sông Mường Hoa bắt nguồn từ những con suối nhỏ từ đỉnh núi Phan Xi Păng. Nước từ con sông giúp cho cộng đồng người thiểu số tại đây canh tác nông nghiệp cũng như sinh hoạt hàng ngày. Đường đi trước đây khá là hiểm trở, thường là lối mòn cho người va gia súc đi lại. Bản của người dân tộc thường cách khá xa trung tâm thị trấn Sa pa. Để đi tới chợ bằng đường mòn thường mất khoảng 12 tiếng hoặc nửa ngày. Vì thế mọi người thường đi xuất phát từ ngày hôm trước (tức ngày thứ Bảy) và ngủ qua đêm tại thị trấn để dễ dàng cho buôn bán vào phiên chợ ngày Chủ nhật. Chính vì thế đêm thứ Bảy thường rất là náo nhiệt. Người già vui vẻ đi thăm hỏi bạn bè, lớp trẻ có cơ hội để tiếp xúc và làm quen với bạn khác giới. Điểm đặc biệt là mọi người kết bạn qua tiếng khèn, sáo... Trong đó có chứa đựng tình cảm mà của họ muốn thổ lộ.
Chợ tình được duy trì khá lâu cho tới ngày nay, nhưng hiện tại cuộc sống hiện đại đã làm cho chợ tình mất đi vẻ vốn dĩ của nó.
Những con đường trải nhựa đã thay thế cho những con đường mòn, mọi người cũng không phải tới đây từ hôm trước, vì thay vào đó họ sẽ di chuyển bằng xe máy. Chính vì thế Chợ Tình ngày nay đã không còn đông và náo nhiệt như xưa.

----------


## lenhan

Sapa - Cát Cát - Hàm Rồng - một hành trình hấp dẫn

----------


## lenhan

Tour sapa - chinh phục đỉnh Phanxipang

----------


## lenhan

*Du lịch Sapa mùa đẹp nhất
*
Du lịch ở đâu để kỳ nghỉ của bạn thêm trọn vẹn và đáng nhớ? Hơn nữa, những tháng giáp Tết cũng là thời điểm đẹp để các cặp tình nhân tổ chức ngày lễ quan trọng nhất của cuộc đời mình. Bạn nên đi đâu để có thể tận hưởng cảm giác ấm áp và hạnh phúc cho tuần trăng mật của mình. Điểm đến lý tưởng đang chờ các bạn đó là Sapa vào những tháng mùa đông.

Sapa được khá nhiều gia đình và các đôi bạn trẻ bước đầu bước vào cuộc sống hôn nhân lựa chọn. Trong khi nhiều khu du lịch khá vắng vẻ vào mùa đông thì ở Sapa quanh năm chẳng lúc nào thiếu vắng du khách cả trong và ngoài nước. Đơn giản chỉ vì ở nơi này, mỗi mùa đều có những nét thú vị riêng chờ được khám phá .

Sapa là điểm đến khá gần nếu bạn xuất phát từ các tỉnh thành miền Bắc Trung Bộ, cách Hà Nội chừng 370 km. Nơi đây nổi tiếng với những cảnh đẹp, bản làng hoang sơ và khí hậu ôn hòa.

Nếu có dịp đến Sapa vào mùa xuân, bạn sẽ được thỏa sức ngắm nhìn hoa mận, hoa đào nở khắp nơi nơi. Tháng 9, tháng 10, những thửa ruộng bậc thang rực vàng nhờ lúa chín lại làm say lòng không ít du khách ưa khám phá và những người muốn chụp cho riêng mình những tấm ảnh thật lạ, thật độc.

Vào giữa mùa đông, du khách - những người sống ở vùng nhiệt đới nếu may mắn sẽ có dịp ngắm những bông tuyết rơi, những cành cây, ngọn cỏ được bọc bên ngoài bằng lớp đá tuyết trắng, trong, khiến không gian trở nên kỳ vĩ, độc đáo đến mê mẩn lòng người.

Còn đến Sapa vào cuối tháng 11, mùa đông đã về, tiết trời cũng đã lạnh hơn, nhưng không tê buốt. Buổi sáng sớm, cả thị trấn nhỏ như bồng bềnh trong mây, phải đứng thật gần, thật sát mới có thể nhìn rõ mặt người và cảnh vật. Nhưng không khí thì luôn thanh sạch đến kỳ lạ, mang đến cảm giác dễ chịu cho những du khách phương xa thường ngày luôn phải sống cùng với ồn ào và khói bụi.

----------


## lenhan

Hành trình khám phá sapa

----------


## lenhan

Chinh phục đỉnh Phan Xi Păng cùng tour du lịch Sapa

----------


## lenhan

*Bản Tả Phìn*

Bản Tả Phìn thuộc huyện Sa Pa, cách trung tâm thị trấn Sa Pa khoảng 17km về hướng Đông. Nơi đây có cảnh quan thiên nhiên tươi đẹp, những nét văn hóa đậm đà bản sắc dân tộc của người Dao Đỏ với nghề thổ cẩm nổi tiếng.
Bản Tả Phìn thuộc huyện Sa Pa, cách trung tâm thị trấn Sa Pa khoảng 17km về hướng Đông bắc gồm hai dân tộc Dao và H’mông cư trú. Cách trụ sở UBND xã Tả Phìn gần 1km về phía Bắc có dãy núi đá vôi, một nhánh của dãy Hoàng Liên Sơn. Trong dãy núi này có một quả núi nhỏ, dưới chân núi nứt ra một cửa hang, chiều cao khoảng 5m, rộng khoảng 3m, mở ra một lối đi xuyên xuống đất. 
Bản Tả Phìn có cảnh quan thiên nhiên tươi đẹp, những nét văn hóa đậm đà bản sắc dân tộc của người Dao Đỏ với nghề thổ cẩm nổi tiếng. Đến bản Tả Phìn, bạn có thể ghé thăm hang động Tả Phìn ngay gần đó. Trong hang có nhiều nhũ đá tạo nên những hình thù kỳ thú như hình tiên múa, đoàn tiên ngồi, cánh đồng xa, rừng cây lấp lánh…
Ngoài ra bản Tả Phìn, còn rất nhiều bản làng của đồng bào dân tộc để bạn ghé thăm khi du lịch Sapa như: bản Tả Van – của đồng bào người Mông, Giáy, Tày, Dao đỏ…;bản Cát Cát; bản Ý Linh Hồ, bản Lao Chải – người H’mông đen (cách khoảng 7km về phía Tây Nam của thị trấn Sapa, cạnh suối Mường Hoa); bản Hồ của đồng bào Tày; bản Lao Chải của đồng bào H’mông đen (cách 8-9 Km về phía Đông Nam thị trấn Sapa, trên bờ phía Tây của sông Mường Hoa); bản Hồ của người Xá Phó…

----------


## lenhan

*Vật dụng cần mang theo khi đi du lịch sapa

*-   Du khách nên mang theo quần áo phù hợp với khí hậu trên SaPa từ 5 đến 20 độ.
-   Du khách mang theo giầy đế bệt hoặc giầy thể thao để đi bộ và leo núi, ô dù, mũ nón tránh sương rơi vào buổi tối.
-   Du khách mang theo ảnh và chứng minh thư photo nếu muốn làm thủ tục xuất nhập cảnh sang Trung Quốc tại cửa khẩu Hà Khẩu.

----------


## lenhan

Cảnh đẹp sapa

----------


## lenhan

Thắng cố sapa

----------


## lenhan

*Cá hồi nướng - đặc sản của Sapa

*
Trong cái lạnh của Sapa, bên chén rượu táo mèo mà được thưởng thức nồi lẩu cá hồi bốc hơi nghi ngút và những loại rau rừng còn đọng sương mai chắc hẳn thực khác sẽ có được ấn tượng khó quên. 

Hay đơn giản và dân dã hơn nhưng không kém phần tao nhã đó là theo chân đồng bào vào tận những khe suối sâu trong hẻm bắt cá sống rồi đem lên bờ nướng và thưởng thức đó sẽ là chuyến đi đáng nhớ với bất kỳ ai. Nếu có dịp thăm thú Sapa bạn hãy thử nhé, chắc chắn bạn sẽ khám phá thấy nhiều cái thú ẩm thực mới lạ không dễ gì tìm thấy giữa vô vàn món ăn nơi phố thị phồn hoa.

----------


## lenhan

*Thác Bạc - Đỉnh Đèo*
Từ thị trấn Sa Pa, đi về phía Tây khoảng 12km trên đường đi Lai Châu, ta sẽ gặp Thác Bạc ào ào chảy xuống từ độ cao trên 200m vào dòng suối dưới thung lũng Ô Quy Hồ, tạo nên âm thanh núi rừng đầy ấn tượng. Tuy nhiên vào mùa xuân du khách nên cân nhắc trước khi tham quan Thác Bạc vì khi ấy thác rất ít nước. Đi thêm 3 km nữa từ Thác Bạc là du khách đến với địa danh Đỉnh Đèo. Nơi đây có tầm nhìn tuyệt đẹp lên Phan Si Păng, dưới sâu là con đường độc đạo đi sang Bình Lư.

----------


## lenhan

Cầu Mây - Sapa
Du khách có thể bắt xe đi thăm Cầu Mây - Giàng Tà Chải. Cây cầu nổi tiếng bằng dây mây này bắc qua con sông Mường Hoa ầm ào cuồn cuộn, giờ đã có một cây cầu bằng gỗ, vững chãi và an toàn hơn.Nếu như may mắn đến vào lúc sương mù cuộn từ dòng Mường Hoa lên phủ kín Cầu Mây, khách thấy mình như đang bồng bềnh trong mây.

----------


## lenhan

*Núi Hàm Rồng*

Từ Lào Cai đi đến cầu 32, cách Sapa 6 km, nhìn thấy dãy núi đứng giữa khoảng trống bao la, cao gần 2000m so với mặt biển, giống như một con rồng, với cái thân vươn dài uốn lượn. Có đuôi từ Cổng Trời giáp xã Hầu Thào và Sa Pả. Đầu ở trung tâm thị trấn, có hàm răng khổng lồ hướng sang phía Tây Nam dãy núi Hoàng Liên Sơn; ngày đêm dầm mưa dãi nắng, đội mây trời, có tên gọi là núi Hàm Rồng.Sự tích núi Hàm Rồng được người dân khắp vùng kể lại rằng: Cách đây đã lâu, khi lãnh địa mênh mông này mọi sinh vật đều sống hỗn độn trong bùn đất. Vào một thời lập địa, Ngọc hoàng ban lệnh: Tất cả mọi sinh vật còn sống sót trong bùn lầy hãy tự lập lấy địa phận của mình. Lệnh vừa ban, các loài sinh vật tranh nhau chỗ ngụ cư; lúc đó còn lại ba anh em nhà Rồng đang sống trong cái hồ lớn, được tin này nhìn sang hướng đông đã chiếm hết chỗ. Ba anh em chạy về hướng Tây còn rộng hơn giành được địa phận cho mình. Hai người anh lớn khoẻ nên chạy nhanh hơn, ở đó chờ người em. Vì yếu nên người em chạy chậm, không nhìn thấy hai anh, nên đã lạc vào đám đông toàn là sư tử, hổ, báo, gấu… đang giành nhau địa phận. Nhìn thấy đám sinh vật quái ác kia, người em sợ quá rùng mình, co người, há mồm để tự vệ. Vừa lúc đó lời ban của Ngọc Hoàng đã hết thời hạn, thân hình người em út nhà Rồng hoá thành núi đá, có dáng đầu ngẩng cao, mồm há, nhe răng. Và hai người anh nhà Rồng cũng hoá thành đá, hình dáng đó vẫn còn cho tới ngày nay.Nếu ta đứng ở Sâu Chuô (xã Sa pả) quan sát thấy rất rõ hình ba dãy núi nhỏ, giống như ba con Rồng trên khu núi Can hàng. Hai con quay về hướng Lào Cai, đó là hình ảnh hai người anh nhà Rồng. Một con nhìn sang dãy Hoàng Liên Sơn, đó là hình ảnh người em nhà Rồng. Còn cái ao tiếng địa phương gọi là “Pangl Kruôr” nơi ba anh em nhà Rồng trước đây ở nay là khu Lam Đường.Trong trí tưởng tượng của người dân quanh vùng, núi Hàm Rồng xuất hiện như một chuyện thật: và được linh thiêng hoá như một vị thần, có công tạo nên dãy núi Can Thàng ngày nay. Đã từ lâu, mỗi khi Tết đến, các bậc già làng, trưởng họ ở địa phương xung quanh đều mang lễ vật đặt vào trong hàm con rồng cúng Thổ thần.Muốn lên núi Hàm Rồng phải qua Cổng trời Một, sau đó qua Cổng trời Hai, đi tiếp mới đến đỉnh núi Đầu Rồng. Trên đó có nhiều cảnh quan rất đẹp, với nhiều hang động, núi đá nhấp nhô trông rất ngoạn mục, lý thú. Với cảnh trí hấp dẫn, Hàm Rồng từ lâu là nơi vãn cảnh dã ngoại của nhiều du khách

----------


## lenhan

*Cốc san*
Tọa lạc tại xã Cốc San, huyện Bát Xát, cách thành phố Lào Cai khoảng 7km, Cốc San là một hệ thống các thác nước và các hang động to nhỏ khác nhau. Từ quốc lộ 4D, có một con đường đất nhỏ dài khoảng hơn 1km dẫn vào Cốc San. Đường vào Cốc San rất ngoằn ngoèo, tối và bị lấp bởi những tảng đá, vẻ đẹp của Cốc San vẫn hoàn toàn mang tính chất tự nhiên, hoang sơ. Có một điều rất đặc biệt là hầu như ở mỗi gầm một con thác, sau làn nước đổ từ trên cao xuống lại có một hang động. Phong cảnh Cốc San hài hoà và khoáng đạt. Mọi người mỗi khi đến đây đều cảm nhận được sự huyền bí diệu kỳ toát lên từ những ngọn thác, những mô đá và những hang động.

----------


## lenhan

Cá hồi sapa

----------


## lenhan

Du lịch sapa với giá cực sốc

----------


## lenhan

Tour khuyến mãi hấp dẫn nhân dịp lễ 30.4

----------


## lenhan

Trải nghiệm cùng người dân sapa

----------


## lenhan

Sương mù sapa

----------


## lenhan

Vẻ đẹp sapa

----------


## lenhan

Sapa những ngày đông

----------


## lenhan

*Tuần lễ văn hóa du lịch Sapa 2014*

Dù là hoạt động mang tính thường niên, nhưng "Tuần Văn hóa du lịch Sa Pa 2014," sẽ diễn ra từ ngày 29/4 đến 4/5 tại Sa Pa (Lào Cai), hứa hẹn sẽ thu hút rất đông du khách bởi chất lượng dịch vụ ngày càng được nâng lên và nhiều hoạt động văn hóa phong phú, đặc sắc.

----------


## lenhan

Cảnh đẹp sapa

----------


## lenhan

Con người ở sapa

----------


## lenhan

Khởi hành tour sapa để có giá ưu đãi

----------


## lenhan

Sapa ngày hè

----------


## lenhan

Tour du lịch Sapa giá rẻ

----------


## lenhan

Du lịch sapa ưu đãi lớn trong dịp hè

----------

